# Electric Power Washers



## Alberto (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone recommend the best electric power washer out there? From personal experience please.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 15, 2008)

The best is one that is sold to someone else, then the money put towards buying a gas one.

Anything for home use will be limited to about 1-1.5hp, while gas ones start around 5hp...  and the usefulness increases by about the same factor.

--Bushytails


----------

